
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcast episodes? - tmaly
I know everyone has a favorite podcast, but do you have favorite episode(s)?<p>Indiehackers podcast episode 16 with Mike Perham on building Sidekiq, episode 6 with Josh Pigford or baremetrics and episode 1 with founders of SubmitHub<p>I really enjoyed the Derek Sivers episode on the Tim Ferris podcast as well as the episode with DHH.<p>The MetaLearn podcast episode 15 on Ask Better Questions was also a favorite.
======
smt88
[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/562/...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/562/the-problem-we-all-live-with)

[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/355/...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/355/the-giant-pool-of-money)

[https://youarenotsosmart.com/2017/01/13/yanss-093-the-
neuros...](https://youarenotsosmart.com/2017/01/13/yanss-093-the-neuroscience-
of-changing-your-mind/)

[https://youarenotsosmart.com/2016/08/24/yanss-081/](https://youarenotsosmart.com/2016/08/24/yanss-081/)

[http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/485603559/flip-
the-s...](http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/485603559/flip-the-script)

[http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-history-49-the-
ame...](http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-history-49-the-american-
peril/)

[http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-history-59-the-
des...](http://www.dancarlin.com/product/hardcore-history-59-the-destroyer-of-
worlds/)

~~~
tmaly
The neuroscience of changing your mind looks really interesting, thanks for
sharing these. I am going to check them all out.

